# Any deals on Vortechs?



## goffebeans (Jul 23, 2007)

Anyone know of any non-ebay deals happening for vortech powerheads?

Was hoping that Big Als online have there 20% off everything sale again.


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

If you find any good deals please let me know too. I'm looking for mp40.
thx violet


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Might sell mine later on


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I have a brand new sealed mp40esW for $450 if anyone is interested.


----------



## j3tang (Sep 14, 2010)

I've been keeping my eyes peeled for the MP10ES ...

Reason for not wanting to go through ebay is because of the warranty or .... ??
There is a guy on the 'bay that's willing to accept offers, and he's been known to accept $185+shipping ...


----------



## moose (Dec 23, 2009)

Never mind about the eBay dealer price is that not what you told me


----------

